# jonsered brush cutter/trimmer question



## joejo (May 28, 2014)

i have searched as much as i can stand on these trimmers with very little results. can a jonsered expert help me out?
what is the difference between the cc2126 and the cc2128 and is either one decent enough for home owner use and occasional blade use? i believe the 2128 replaced the 2126 but i also think they are both 28 cc. jonsered's site only shows the 2128 anymore. do either have a solid steel drive shaft or are they the cable kind?
thanks guys


----------



## XSKIER (May 28, 2014)

Any stihl above FS 90 R, except FS 100 RX, will do what you are asking for.


----------



## 250R (Jun 1, 2014)

Call Tilton Equipment. They are the North American distributors for Jonsered.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jun 1, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> Any stihl above FS 90 R, except FS 100 RX, will do what you are asking for.



That certainly answered his question...


----------

